# Hilfe bei Objekten und Konstruktoren.



## trueXillusions (24. Jan 2005)

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen...
Hab keine Ahnung davon...

Schreiben Sie eine Klasse,welche als Objekt die Daten eines Widerstandes aufnehmen kann.
In dieser Klasse solle die Kenngröße als Attribute gespeichert werden.Diese Attribute werden
über den Konstruktor initialisiert.

Die Klasse enthält im weiteren für jedes Attribut eine get-und eine set-Methode.
Schreiben Sie eine Java-Anwendung,welche Werte für Widerstandswert und Leistung eines
elektrischen Widerstandes einliest und in dem Widerstand Objekt speichert.
Speicher Sie 3 Widerstände in einem Array,benutzen Sie eine Schleife zum Einlesen der Kenngrößen.
Die Anwendung liest danach die Daten aus den Widerstand Objekten aus,um sie dann auf dem
Bildschirm auszugeben.

Vielen Dank schonmal...
Gruß


----------



## Destiny1985 (24. Jan 2005)

Hier werden keine Hausaufgaben gelöst


----------



## Beni (24. Jan 2005)




----------

